# 30's Synder Built Hawthorne



## deddings (Nov 20, 2017)

I picked this bike up at the Memory Lane Swap Meet (A couple weeks back). I threw some bars and grips on it, made a custom (knotty pine) tank, added a ratty headlight and taillight, and the red tires just complete the look. I am still on the hunt for a period correct badge (anyone have one?!?!). Thanks for peeping this week's garage project.


----------

